# Qlab for windows?



## ursulaboy (Sep 3, 2014)

Okay this might sound stupid but I need a program for windows that has the same functionality as Qlab. Sorry if this is a stupid question but I need an answer and fast. thanks in advance.


----------



## TheaterEd (Sep 3, 2014)

the closest I've used is Show Cue Systems 
They have a free 30 day trial before you'll have to pay.


----------



## doctrjohn (Sep 3, 2014)

What functionality, in specific, are you looking for? Audio control? Video control? Both? SFX from Stage Research is a very powerful audio control solution. I haven't used it, but Multiplay seems to be very popular (and is free). Screen Monkey offers basic video control, Resolume Arena 4 offers more advanced control, and Arkaos Media Master is probably the default entry-level media server software. If you can let us know a bit more about what you are looking for I am sure we can come up with additional suggestions.

Best,
John


----------



## ursulaboy (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi,
Sorry I should have been more specific. It's doesn't neef tot be very demanding we use 1 beamer at the moment witch is rubbish so we will be switching to a full HD one within a few weeks (any suggestions? ) it's just a small high school theater.


----------



## Joshualangman (Sep 3, 2014)

You have the money for a new HD projector but not a new laptop?

(Or am I misunderstanding? You can get a Mac for $600 new, or less used, that will be capable of playing one stream of video. Can't comment on the programs others have recommended, but if the root problem is that you only have a PC, I would try to solve that problem first. That said, if this is only for video, Watchout is a popular video playback program. Isadora also seems to be available for PC. Neither of those are exactly like QLab though. Now that SCS includes video, that may be your best bet.)


----------



## Amiers (Sep 3, 2014)

VenueMagic is a good windows based alternative. Has video, audio, midi and lighting out. It has served me well for the last 3 years and is quite easy to program on.


----------



## dbaxter (Sep 4, 2014)

There is a whole 'sticky' forum listing on this subject. But you may want to consider Cue Player Premium for your needs. (disclaimer - it is my software).


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 4, 2014)

Isadora is a great program, but functions quite differently from Qlab. It allows much more versatility, but will require a bit more time in setting up if you aren't used to it. The newest version includes mapping, HD video, and more. 

If you are looking for simple cuing software, any of the above suggestions will work, some will be much more powerful than you need (with proportionate costs). There's also the freeware VPT, just to get you started. However, if you are really looking for something like Qlab, I agree that it might be better to see if you could purchase a Mac with the software. It is very educational friendly.


----------



## TheaterEd (Sep 4, 2014)

Joshualangman said:


> You have the money for a new HD projector but not a new laptop?
> 
> (Or am I misunderstanding? You can get a Mac for $600 new, or less used, that will be capable of playing one stream of video. Can't comment on the programs others have recommended, but if the root problem is that you only have a PC, I would try to solve that problem first. That said, if this is only for video, Watchout is a popular video playback program. Isadora also seems to be available for PC. Neither of those are exactly like QLab though. Now that SCS includes video, that may be your best bet.)


Personally, since all computer issues in a school have to be dealt with by IT. Getting a Mac in the school district can be a VERY difficult thing to do. I've been trying for a couple years now...


----------



## Joshualangman (Sep 4, 2014)

"Getting a Mac in the school district can be a VERY difficult thing to do."

Don't call it a computer. Call it theatrical playback hardware and purchase it through the theatre department from a theatrical vendor, not through IT, like you would purchase a light board. I have heard of many people in schools going this route. It should not be connected to the school's network so the IT people should have nothing to do with it — that goes for a PC too.


----------



## ursulaboy (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies guys. So far we've decied to use arkaos express cause it's got a lot of options, it's cheap and easy to use. Thanks again for all the help.

Is there a trick so I can use our lighting console to control the software running on a regular computer?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 6, 2014)

What console are you running?


----------



## ursulaboy (Sep 7, 2014)

At the moment we use cuelex which is software on a PC but we will get an zero 88 solution desk.


----------



## Joshualangman (Sep 10, 2014)

Since projection software generally tends to also be show-control software, the usual direction for connecting a computer and a lighting console would be the other way around: you want the computer to be telling the light board to GO, not vice versa. The reasons for this are (1) you have greater flexiblity in cueing in show-control software than on the console; (2) the software will speak more languages than the console (OSC, MIDI, MSC, ASCII, proprietary communication protocols … vs possibly only DMX); (3) if synchronization is important, setting up precise timelines will be easier on the computer; (4) if you want to add other devices to the system (sound playback computers, additional projections computers), it will be easier to network them to your existing computer than to the light board.


----------



## np18358 (Sep 10, 2014)

Try this software. It's called Multiplay. I think it works pretty well, and it's very similar to Qlab.


----------



## Timothy A. Samuelson (Sep 16, 2014)

Joshualangman said:


> "Getting a Mac in the school district can be a VERY difficult thing to do."
> 
> Don't call it a computer. Call it theatrical playback hardware and purchase it through the theatre department from a theatrical vendor, not through IT, like you would purchase a light board. I have heard of many people in schools going this route. It should not be connected to the school's network so the IT people should have nothing to do with it — that goes for a PC too.


I think you might have just solved a gigantic problem for me!


----------



## JJBerman (Sep 17, 2014)

I agree school IT can be a hassle but before you go full willy nilly and buy the computer not through them, consider what they provide when you buy through campus IT. I've ran into a situation where the day before opening, the sound laptop died. Because my TD used campus IT, they had a same spec spare laptop ready for us to use at no charge while the dead laptop got repaired. 

A lot of theatre is becoming IT in nature, and I know from experience that campus IT doesn't want to break my equipment and I don't want to break theirs. I work at a school that we connect our lighting network up to the campus network for wireless access. Everything is separated and only if you know the correct passwords can you connect to the lighting network. I now don't have to support a wireless network on top of everything else. Campus does it for me.

I work at another school where it is the exact opposite and I currently support 6 different wireless networks in 3 venues, while also being a student IT department worker.

The capability to connect to a campus network and use some of their systems while not being hurt by their systems and not hurting their systems is slowly rising.

Just some food for thought and open to suggestions and opinions. 
Joe


----------

